

Ask HN: Review my app 'Follow My Money' - JoeCortopassi

Follow my Money is a simple app I made to help my wife and her friends track their day to day expenses. It's not meant to be a replacement for something like Mint or Quicken, just an easy to use app, that doesn't require the user to remember 'how to use it'. It's been up a little under a week, and been downloaded 142 times across 11 countries without any advertisements/promotion.<p>I crave your feedback HN. Tell me how it sucks, so that I can make it the best tool possible.<p>Link to the app store:http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-money/id471808412?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>Demo video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF1KcbNjZ7Y
======
tunaslut
Only looked at the video - Looks like a nice simple app. I would be tempted to
put a "+" on the "List" table view to take me to the "add" screen, rather than
having that as a tab, simply because that's the kind of interface I'm used to.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Thats actually a very good idea to simplify it, thank you!

